# What size horse should I buy?



## xhorseygirlx (Aug 28, 2010)

My daughter is about 146cm and she weighs 5 stone 4. She is 12 years old. What size pony should I buy her? I found this lovely 13.2 hh pony but I'm scared she will outgrow it tooo quickly!


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd buy something 14.2ish. They're often big enough for adults, but small enough to not be intimidating to youngsters. Unless she grows crazy tall, 14.1-14.3 should be able to suit her for a LONG time.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Even though she may grow out of it, you need to buy something that she will feel confident on, Just to get her started. Many people still ride ponies! Im 14 and compete my riding ponies and other peoples too, the 2 i have at the moment are 12.2 and 13hh.I also ride a pony ride a pony who is 14hh and have "alot" of growing still. So i think something just to get her confidence up, something she can learn on...


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Is this her first pony?

Perhaps you could consider leasing one. In my experience there are many pony club ponies that "do the rounds" passing from one beginner to the next. That way you could start off with a quiet horse to get her confidence up and then move onto a larger and maybe more capable horse. You'll find that even when you do not take size into consideration, a first pony often isn't appropriate for long. 

A first pony might be quiet and safe, but most of the time they do not excel in any one discipline. The horses and ponies that are successful in a specific discipline are often unsuitable for a first pony. 

I think that you'll find, especially at her age, that when she starts riding she'll pick a discipline and want a horse for that, and the first pony won't do. Also, I'd get something over 14 hands. I'm currently helping at PC and there are many very young (7-10) children riding big 15hh+ stock horses. They are very overhorsed but they get by. I think its good to have something a little big to grow into, and also large horses often have smoother strides, and quieter temperaments. At PC its the ponies by far that cause the most trouble, not the big ones. 

To me the ideal height would be 14-15hh.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Saskia said:


> To me the ideal height would be 14-15hh.


See i have to disagree with this. I would deffinatley not over horse her as that can lead to horrible disasters! I am 14 and dont ride hacks!!! As Saskia said the 1st ponies dont last long as you out ride them earlier on, so i think for now go small! In a competeters point of veiw STAY in ponies as long as possible because she will have the cute factor which you want to preserve! But most of her age group in Pony club/interschools ect will be on ponies!! There is no reason for her to go big!! A small horse can be just as successful as a larger one. You just need to give them a chance. I ride a 12.2 & 13hh pony, my best friend who is 16 also has a small pony that can jump grade two, A girl i know who is 12 rides an 11.2hh pony. You cant out grow your horse you can only out ride them, and as long as you persevere you good to go.

But this is my personal opionion


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It depends on horse. Friend of mine was looking into pony for her daughter (she's short and her daughter was tiny 8 years old). Was looking, and looking, and looking. Ended up with huge qh (~15'3 hh may be?) any adult (even very heavy) could ride. He was quiet and took a great care of little girl. Definitely not a question to outgrow ever AND she could let adult friends to ride it. :wink: Later she bought another similar looking horse for herself to ride.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

So have to agree with you KV. It is not the size of the horse but how well suited it is to the rider. My 7yr old granddaughter rides an 18.1hh spotted draft. She will not outgrow Waylon ever but I do think if she gets serious about barrel racing she will want to switch to a smaller breed


----------



## rainydaywoman (Sep 14, 2010)

We got our son a pony to start and as good as she was she was still a pony; very smart little ******. She is now owned by a little girl with lots of experience riding and my son rides our 15 hand paint that is rock solid.


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

I would get a 14-14.2 hand horse. PERFECT size


----------

